# The longest fall - Vesna Vulovic



## skeptical (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazing fact for the day.   The world record for the longest fall without a parachute goes to a Serbian air hostess, who was on a DC9 that was blown up mid air.  She fell 10 kilometres, and survived!

Green Light: Interviews


----------



## Granfalloon (Aug 17, 2009)

I was expecting some unusual physics to be responsible for her survival, but she was actually quite vitiated. Even more interesting is her self-professed unrelated role in the political landscape of Croatia and Bosnia.


----------



## Happy Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

From my parachuting days; 
you reach terminal velocity relatively quickly after that you fall at a relatively constant rate... 'chuteless survival is mostly in how (body position/orientation) and where (swamp, parking lot etc.) you land... not mentioning luck...

Enjoy!


----------

